# beriln



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i wanted to know if any one is having any luck out their still i want to go next week end with me and a a few friends


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and stop at the bird breeders farm on south side of rt. 18 about two miles east of rt. 14 in Edinburg. Purchase a few pheasants or chukars and put them out at Berlin(or West Branch) on the public areas.(You get leg bands to show you bought the birds, also take some kind of cages.) I'll pretty much guarantee they'll be the only birds you will see that day. I go there a lot (Berlin's close) and haven't seen a bird the past month. Just get a lot of exercise for me and my Brits. If you have beagles, you should get into a few rabbits. Just my $.02.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

thxs istill might try but where do you hunt their


----------

